# Troy Landry said what?



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Did Troy from Swamp People say Columbus had a pirogue on the Mayflower? God, you just got to love him.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

CHOOT HIM !!!!!....CHOOT HIM !!!!!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I hope Willie makes enough money this year to buy him a new tooth. I'd love to hang out with those guys!


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Lezz Go said:


> I hope Willie makes enough money this year to buy him a new tooth. I'd love to hang out with those guys!


All i can think of when i see him is the banjo dude from Deliverance.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I bet Troy got his pirogue sitting on top of sand bags right now...He's pretty much got front row seats to the basin flooding.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I will be down in the Morgan City area in a couple of weeks. I've going to make a trip to Pierre Part to see if I can come across the legendary Troy Landry.


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

I told my wife if I ever won the lotto, the first thing I would buy would be Troy from Swamp People.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

T Buddy is cool he is a tv star.So he dont know da Santa Anna, Pinta ,and the Santa Maria.I think .he can sure put a hurtin on dem gators.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

bubbas kenner said:


> T Buddy is cool he is a tv star.So he dont know da Santa Anna, Pinta ,and the Santa Maria.I think .he can sure put a hurtin on dem gators.


As soon as I heard him say Columbus and the Mayflower I had to text my son and verify if he really said that. My son text back saying "he doesn't care, he just wants to sing and kill big gators". Nothing can be so true. He truly enjoys life. The meal he was cooking up looked so good!


----------



## tadmaryperry (May 18, 2011)

That guy is great. We are getting hooked on that show more and more each week. My wife just busts out laughing when the guy in the overalls comes on...


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

br549 said:


>


Classic! I'm sure Bluto and Troy would make a great pair.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Sometimes I'm envious of their way of life, then they'll include a shot of the women folk they go home too and it makes me glad I live in the city.


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

well I think it just depends on the guy I'm sure there are some hot women that live in the swamp they just aren't sitting at home waiting on guys that look like Willie....Liz was all fixed up last night I barely recognized her. Where are Joe and Tommy?


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

Willie looks like the real life Beavis. I love dat show. We kill t-Rex today Liz!


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Bozo said:


> Sometimes I'm envious of their way of life, then they'll include a shot of the women folk they go home too and it makes me glad I live in the city.


Great point!!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Bruce is by far my favorite.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

I really like the show, and watch it every week. But I can't help but think Hollywood is going out of it's way to show these guys in a more primitive perspective. They are very careful to NOT show anything electronic, no cell phones, very limited shots of their homesteads, etc. And they sure shoot alot of extra B-footage to spice up those hunts.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

I like the Banky avatar... green to you.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

I want a polo shirt like Troy's with "Troy fo da presadant" printed on the back. Bet he would stock the pond at the Washington monument and build a floatin camp....
What am I thinking he is way too smart to go to DC...


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

John Redcorn said:


> I told my wife if I ever won the lotto, the first thing I would buy would be Troy from Swamp People.


he is already a millionaire you know.....and he was before the show. you better win a big jackpot


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

CrappieGirl said:


> well I think it just depends on the guy I'm sure there are some hot women that live in the swamp they just aren't sitting at home waiting on guys that look like Willie....Liz was all fixed up last night I barely recognized her. Where are Joe and Tommy?


Yeah, I didn't recognize Liz at first too. I think Joe is pizzed at Tommy since he didn't want to go out and hunt gators in the storm.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

When I see Troy's gatherings, it makes me homesick. That's the way it always was summers in Plaquemine when I got to stay with my grandparents, tons of food, family and friends. I watch the show because it makes me feel like I'm back there when I hear those guys talking.


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

Troy was in Alvin today eating lunch at the Busy Bee on hwy 35. I did not see him, but my friends sat 2 tables away. They sent me a picture that they took on a phone and he has that same blue striped shirt on. Troy is my fav on the show, but the two zz top looking brothers that recently came on the show are a close second. My sides hurt from laughing so much at those two. They should start a new show on the adventures of them.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Elizabeth, Elizabeth.
I think Troy knew he had screwed that comment up. He kinda muttered under his breath: "or whatever his ship was" and laughed good.
I wonder how much acting and BS the boys are putting out. I think a bit. 
I drove to Lafayette and back today. Saw a house with a pirogue in the yard and thought of Troy, Elizabeth, and T-Rex. 
It IS some funny stuff.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Elizabeth cleaned up pretty good.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

WilliamH said:


> Elizabeth cleaned up pretty good.


Dems er courtin duds!


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Troy is like most people there. They just take life easy and don't worry bout much else. Whatever happens happens and they just roll with the tide. Most will help you out with whatever you need. They love family, food, and their beer no doubt!!! IMO, Troy is the real deal because many South Louisiana folks are just like dat!!! My FIL is a lot like Troy, with a mix of Sanford from Sanford and Son and Archie Bunker!!! lol 

As for the women.....let's just say the TV don't do them justice at all. I married a Cajun woman from Charenton, Louisiana and she is smokin hot! There are a lot of beautiful Cajun queens there. Just don't pizz dem off though.....lawd geezus help me lawd!! It's great being married to a women who believes owning a boat is a requirement not a want!!

Mike


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

bg said:


> When I see Troy's gatherings, it makes me homesick. That's the way it always was summers in Plaquemine when I got to stay with my grandparents, tons of food, family and friends. I watch the show because it makes me feel like I'm back there when I hear those guys talking.


Although I'm not from south Louisiana I did live there during my childhood. Watching the show brings back some fond moments and I still remember the smell of the swamp from the mud to the willow trees. Traveled many times through Pierre Part, Stephensville, White Castle, Donaldsonville and many more towns. Hopefully hwy 70 out of Morgan City will not be flooded so I can make a trip to Pierre Part and just maybe run across Troy.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

RRbohemian said:


> Although I'm not from south Louisiana I did live there during my childhood. Watching the show brings back some fond moments and I still remember the smell of the swamp from the mud to the willow trees. Traveled many times through Pierre Part, Stephensville, White Castle, Donaldsonville and many more towns. Hopefully hwy 70 out of Morgan City will not be flooded so I can make a trip to Pierre Part and just maybe run across Troy.


My In-laws live on the other side of the river from all those towns if I remember correctly. I was fortunate enough to have my FIL spend a lot of time with me in the basin deer hunting, crabbing, and running crawfish traps. The swamp is a beautful place and eases the soul. I just came back yesterday from over there. So far the levees look good, but the river hasn't crested yet round those parts. The water is high high though podnah. Morgan city, Houma, and anyplace w/o levees is expected to take a big hit. Prayers for all.

Mike


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

You just can't make this stuff up...


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

He has a pretty good Facebook page with some good photos of the Swamp People Party. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Troy-...!/pages/Troy-Landry/146566858710250?sk=photos


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh, T-bone! Why did you post pictures of the two brothers! I just can't even look at 'em without laughing till my sides hurt. I would love to go fishing with those two. I'm sure there would not be a dull moment. I can see them now jumping up and down on the bow of the boat as we cruise around the bay.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

It would be neat if they had some good looking babes catching them water lizards! Just saying! lol


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Can't get enough of that show - I'm in agreement that Troy is the best, but I like watching Trapper Joe & Tommy's antics as well.


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

I would rather have a root canal without painkillers than to watch those two bearded idiots again. Otherwise the show is pretty good for what it is.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Great show but the fil editing is not so great, they show several different guns being held in the same clips and on last weeks when they caught T-Rex and flipped him into the pirogue he already had a tag in his tail. I think this season is getting scripted more and more....


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

saltaholic said:


> Great show but the fil editing is not so great, they show several different guns being held in the same clips and on last weeks when they caught T-Rex and flipped him into the pirogue he already had a tag in his tail. I think this season is getting scripted more and more....


Exactly, I was gonna post the same. The editing is terrible. I deleted all the shows when they talked about Bruce carrying his little gun in his front pocket, then all of the sudden he gets pulled in the water and he used it. ITs all staged for TV. I wont watch anymore after that. BS


----------

